# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  "Learning Russian" in Russian.

## melchieor

So how do I say "I am learning Russian"? Can I please have the Cyrillic and Latin spelling?

----------


## Zaya

Я учу русский.

----------


## melchieor

Hey thanks. Can you put that in the latin alphabet so I can try to pronounce it? 
I think the first letter you put is Ya or I   and the last is Russian. or um Russki. Not sure how to put the second word into the latin alphabet.

----------


## Оля

> Hey thanks. Can you put that in the latin alphabet so I can try to pronounce it?

 Dear melchieor, before learning sentences like "I am learning Russian" in Russian or others you should learn the Cyrillic alphabet first.
Unfortunately, many learners think it's possible to learn Russian without learning the alphabet. That's a big mistake. 
P.S. I suggest you read this thread: viewtopic.php?f=3&t=17705

----------


## melchieor

Hi, yep I am working on it.   ::    Currently I am try to memorize some of the letters and their English pronunciation.

----------


## Zaya

> their English pronunciation

 
Russian letters have no English pronunciation, to read them one has to learn how to pronounce _Russian_ sounds.

----------


## melchieor

Oh man .. I am so lost.  Well at least the page I am looking at has some audio that helps me pronounce it. This could take some time..

----------


## tiras-polis

Ya uchu russkiy 
может так..

----------


## Оля

> Ya uchu russkiy 
> может*,* так..

 Ну, во-первых, совсем не так.
А во-вторых, может, не стоит оказывать человеку медвежью услугу? Пусть учит алфавит.

----------

